# Pex tube leak under cement floor



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

LMAO. The rest of the free world knows very well that Yankee fans are the most uneducated, low class, no monors, don't know di*k about Baseball fans there are. I can't wait till this year, I just can't wait! I am so ready to see stupidity repeat itself. 16 wins from CC - 18 from AJ - Joba either gets sent to the pen or gets injured before August. Ching Ming Wing....maybe 13 wins with a high ERA. But NY has no bats. If they land Manny.....expect some brawls. I think I would sh*t if the two teams go at it this year with manny on the yanks. Youk will pound the hell out of that dreaded out premodona.....but the boy can hit, no doubt about that. I am SOOO ready for baseball


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

JamesNLA said:


> LMAO. The rest of the free world knows very well that Yankee fans are the most uneducated, low class, no monors, don't know di*k about Baseball fans there are. I can't wait till this year, I just can't wait! I am so ready to see stupidity repeat itself. 16 wins from CC - 18 from AJ - Joba either gets sent to the pen or gets injured before August. Ching Ming Wing....maybe 13 wins with a high ERA. But NY has no bats. If they land Manny.....expect some brawls. I think I would sh*t if the two teams go at it this year with manny on the yanks. Youk will pound the hell out of that dreaded out premodona.....but the boy can hit, no doubt about that. I am SOOO ready for baseball



Slow Down. SLOW DOWN. You going to hurt yourself at this rate!!!


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

What a horrible day....8 years 180 mill.....damn

Tex is your new first basemen and that boy is damn good. That just made the chances of a post season for the Yanks all but for sure. Think I'm going to slow down, becasue when the season starts my blood pressure goes through the roof...at least in the second half.


----------

